# Drahthaars



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

What does everyone think about this breed? I have only owned labs but I am looking for a more versatile dog (waterfowl and upland). Are they to hyper like a springer or shorthair? I want something that is good around kids too. Lets hear some input.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine sleeps all day around the house, sits in the boat for ducks, runs the chukar hills for hours, and cuddles with my two year old... did I mention he is only 8 months. So far I have been very impressed with mine. That said not all dogs are the same just like labs. Some are great house dogs and others are terrors.


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

best dog ever, mine is 13 months old and he is great I will get another pup soon ..he is a house dog aswell and very well mannered .if you want to save cash get a gwp instead of a dd same dog just not the blood lines. The dog will make you happy but you must mess with them and not leave them in a kennel.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've owned nothing but the breed for 26 years now. That should tell you something.


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. Does anyone know of any good respectable breeders?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

http://www.vomwasatch.com/


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

got mine from vom animas, but check out the VDD website. Hit the breeders list and search by state.


----------

